

Ask HN: Any developers looking for work? - jjets718

Hi everyone! I'm sixteen and am looking for someone to build a web app for me. It involves a payment API, lots of automated emailing, and different forms for the users. I have a budget of $550 Email me at jack@skimling.com if you're interested! Thanks!
======
latchkey
16 is a great age to start to learn how to write code. You've got plenty of
time to hone your skills and this will make you much more marketable when you
graduate high school and/or college.

------
jmonegro
Try TinyProj.com

~~~
jjets718
I made a listing on TinyProj a few weeks ago, but it still hasn't been
approved!

